

Case Study: How SlugBooks Rebranded Through Emotional Design - dmils4
http://blog.usabilla.com/case-study-how-slugbooks-rebranded-through-emotional-design/

======
dmils4
Wrote this case study for Usabilla's blog. Hopefully it provides some design
inspiration if you've been thinking of doing a reskin. We had a lot of fun
with ours.

